# Maloney's and/or Depot this Sunday



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Kim 
I am going to try and sneak out for a couple of hours Sunday morning ( early), keen to try out my new X47EX Lowrance finder, prob see you out there mate


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Kim
pretty decent swell smashing into headland this arvo, also pretty severe shore break at beach , might give offshore a miss and head up river for a couple of hours , some stonker bream at the moment around the racks , just thought I would let you know about conditions , it might flatten overnight  catch up with you soon


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Had the day at Nelligen....only managed a Tailor around 35cm.......fished my backside off with poppers and did not even get a 'follow'......

Found some really 'fishy' looking areas but just did not good.....maybe my popper technique is lacking??....LOL

Covered 10km all up (according to the GPS) so covered a bit of water.....didnt help me much tho!

Bugger about the swell......would have been a lovely day to head off Maloneys...

Next time....

Bart70


----------

